# Japanese Trains



## Cloudship (Jun 8, 2005)

I have been looking at pictures of Japanese Express trains (NOT the Shinkansen!), and I noticed that many of them have the control cab rising above the rest fo the train. I realize that on some of them they have an observation lounge, but not all of them do. What is the reasoning behind this?


----------

